# Pregnancy after Hycosy



## MrsN23 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi everyone!
anybody had the hycosy procedure and fall pregnant naturally afterwards? i have heard/read it can flush your tubes out so it gives the sperm better access through the tubes to the egg!
i recently had this procdure done and all came back clear and open! i think i may just be getting my hopes up!!
xx


----------

